# WWIII?



## norseprepper78 (11 mo ago)

Watching Russia closing in on Ucraine borders. 
Thinking of China vs Taiwan 
and India - Pakistan

Will the world be able to get out of this without a WWIII the next 10 years? 

In WWII we had a notion about 8 years before it happened.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

With idiot we have as POTUS it could be a lot quicker.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Now now now. God is calling the shots. Let us chill.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I certainly expect bad things with certain factions in this country pushing us toward war.
It's not just Biden, it's also the Pentagon and the defense industry.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It's not just Biden, it's also the Pentagon and the defense industry.


You forgot NATO and the UN. Remember part of what they are pushing is the US will no longer be a superpower. The Great Reset, here we come......................hang on, it's going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

The writing is on the wall Russia will move into the Ukraine and when there isn't any military action from the U.S or Allies China will take Taiwan, we have a weak bunch leading America that are more interested in making sure that they get re-elected.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

One Shot said:


> The writing is on the wall Russia will move into the Ukraine and when there isn't any military action from the U.S or Allies China will take Taiwan, we have a weak bunch leading America that are more interested in making sure that they get re-elected.


That's the way I see it. The other option is that *IF* TPTB truly want the near destruction of life as we know it then they'll go for it. Build Back Better is not a Biden original phrase. This is the phrase the WEF has been using for quite a few years. Sorta telling, huh?


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

War won't distract me from this disastrous admin.

I told a major bank today I was withdrawing half my money (not a lot but what I got) because TrueDope had seized truckers' assets and I know Xiden would love doing that here.
I want her to send that up the food chain and would like to see some more hell-raisin all over about this tyranny.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Pretty sure as most of us know..the doctrines of the religion of Liberalism can only work with the population of Earth reduced by half.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Are You Ready? ...... Psaki -"As many of you know, the government doesn’t own or operate critical infrastructure that provides critical services to our citizens — for example, our water systems and power systems. I cannot stress this enough: We urge our private sector partners to exercise incident response plans..." 

Neuberger - "We know that should anything occur, we’ll work closely with the private sector to rapidly respond and recover." 
Press Briefing by Press Secretary Jen Psaki, Deputy National Security Advisor for Cyber and Emerging Technology Anne Neuberger, and Deputy National Security Advisor for International Economics and Deputy NEC Director Daleep Singh, February 18, 2022 | The White House


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

In order to rebuild a building one must first destroy the old one. That's what is going on here. Build back better. The great reset. The destruction of our economy our food our dollar our nation our world. Of coarse ww3 is coming or is it here already? Transportation is coming to a halt, food facilities are being burnt down, our social contracts are broken, society is being ripped apart, black vs white, left vs right, who wears a mask and who doesnt, don't look down just look around (tom MacDonald) baby formula to abortion, agenda 21 to agenda 2030. We are being conquered and being separated. United we stand right? Most of us are sitting down. Those of us who stood up are being locked up. And will be locked up. United we stand divided we fall. There will be no more constitution. The storm troopers are coming. The dark side will reign. We just have to wait and do nothing. Most of us will see it when we get inside of the cattle trucks. No matter if someone screams "they are trying to kill you" or not. The others will not hear you. They have been trained not to. Or they cannot and will not believe you. Because that can't happen here. Sometimes I see that Indian chief with the tear rolling down his face and I know what he feels like. Because history repeats itself. Even the damn Nazis 😆 sorry for the long post.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Where'd Green T-shirt go? All of a sudden he's not the daily media darling.


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

Oh norse you forgot Israel and Iran. That's coming up as well. We will definitely see fireworks there. 😆


----------

